# Effekt - Kugelschreiber verwischen



## vanessaVA (21. März 2005)

Sorry, mir ist echt nichts besseres zur Beschreibung des Effektes eingefallen. Siehe Anhang. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es mit einem Brush gemacht wurde. Hat jemand eine Idee

Danke


----------



## kuhlmaehn (21. März 2005)

Hi!

Mein Beispiel sieht im Vergleich zwar eher bescheiden aus aber mit ein wenig mehr Aufwand und Mühe geht es sicher noch besser.

Und zwar kannst du das ganz gut mit den Faux-Spitzen machen.
Die stellst du ein, wenn du bei einem Pinselwerkzeug rechts klickst und auf den Pfeil oben rechts gehst.

Du kannst sie dann beim Verwischwerkzeug, Pinselwerkzeug und beim Radiergummi nutzen und auch mit den Deckkräften spielen.

Dann kannst du vielleicht noch Störung und Zeichenfilter draufpacken.
Einwach mal probieren.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

kuhlmaehn


----------



## vanessaVA (22. März 2005)

Hört sich ganz gut an. Danke...

--
Sorry, war wohl etwas voreilig.
Faux Pinselenstellung sagt mir nicht - kann ich auch nicht finden. Meinst du die Brushes?
Und diesen Pinsel kann man auf das Verwischwerkzeug übertragen? Oder meinst du, danach damit arbeiten?


----------



## devilrga (22. März 2005)

vanessaVA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Faux Pinselenstellung sagt mir nicht - kann ich auch nicht finden. Meinst du die Brushes?


Siehe Anhang.

MfG


----------

